# Port forwardinig on Suddenlink?



## dynne (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you work around setting up a wireless camera to view on a cellphone from anywhere without port forwarding - Suddenlink state they don't have open ports for my use? The Foscam tech could not connect my camera and ask me to contact my internet provider for an open port (Suddenlink) - does satellite internet have open ports, or am I stuck with cameras I cannot use?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Did you tell them what you were trying to accomplish in simple terms? Using terms like "open port" is often a bad thing because it doesn't communicate what your goal is.

As an example, tell them you want to put your home security cameras online and you need a TCP port that you can forward from your router.

There are thousands of port numbers available and most aren't going to be needed for their designated use in a home environment.

The term "open port" usually refers to someone who is running a spam bot and that's absolutely prohibited.

Satellite Internet is not the answer for streaming much of anything. Uplink speeds are often much too slow.


----------



## dynne (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, I used your example and called Suddenlink back,this time they told me they don't block ports. I was told to call Cradlepoint (my router) to get the ports open to use my cameras. Cradlepoint stated I need port numbers from Foscam and they did provide numbers. So after I get home tonight I will open the link from Cradlepoint and try to open the ports (I know bad term).
Thanks again.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Suddenlink only blocks the typical ports all ISPs block for home use. As long as it's your own router you should be able to open up a port for the cam. Use a port like 5002 or 1026. I have used both of those with good success on Suddenlink. I use a foscam on port 5002 currently via Suddenlink without an issue.


----------



## dynne (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, I tried the two numbers you mentioned (5002 and 1026) without success. Apparently the term or phrase you use when discussing an issue with tech support is critical, when I called Cradelpoint tech he told me to ask Suddenlink for an “unblocked unrestricted address”? Suddenlink tech stated they don’t block any ports as opposed to the previous tech? I am almost positive I set my router correctly for forwarding a port – I followed Cradelpoint notes with photos and PortForwarding.com instructions, but when I check different ports with CanYouSeeMe.org I get the message “Error: I could not see your service on ###### on port(8091) Reason: Connection timed out”?
I checked different ports with PortForward.com The message “Ping Result: We were not able to ping your router” and “Port Check Result: Your port is NOT OPEN or not reachable!” How can Speedtest.net test my ping 25ms, download speed 18.17Mbps, and upload speed 1.60 Mbps from my external IP: address?
PortForward.com states “Save time for only $29.95 PFConfig is 100% Guaranteed or your money back”, but I have not read the fine print? I downloaded the PortForward software to change my IP address from dynamic to static (that was a must change in the Foscam instructions – to keep a static IP address to keep from reconfiguring the dynamic changing IP address) could the PortForward software be blocking my ports? I am not opposed to paying for results, but I don’t want to enter a money pit from different companies (Foscam $39.99 remote installation and setup) – will Suddenlink, Cradlepoint, etc be next with a setup fee?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## SDLconnie (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi dyne - My name is Connie and I am with Suddenlink. I would be happy to look further into this for you. Please feel free to email me at connie-AT-suddenlink-DOT-com. Thank you!


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Make sure you check the box(es) when you do port forwarding. You need to know all the details i.e. what your cams IP address and also make sure your cam and router are both looking for the same port. I am not familiar with your router you had mentioned so one other thought that may work is using the DMZ that would make your cam unblocked by your router.


----------

